# Mothers Day



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

One of the greatest things about this Forum (for me!) is learning about people's lives and the interesting things they do...:whoo::whoo:

How are you guys celebrating Mothers Day this year?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

By going to a dog show of course!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We'll probably go to my parents, unless we're still sick. 3 of the 6 of us have a stomach bug, so who knows who will be sick by then.

Last wk, we went to a dog festival and my mother asked me to stop at a craft fair she'd been to the day before. It was on the way. There was a bumble bee lawn thingy she wanted, but didn't get. Then kicked herself for it the rest of the day.
I told her I would.
But, when I got there I couldn't remember what color she said, so I tried calling her. I told her I'd be calling from there, to make sure I was getting the right thing. She didn't hear her cell, and the home phone was doing something funny.
Finally..I got her and told her we'd left, that we couldn't wait there all day for her to pick up the phone. She griped at me, said I was probably calling the wrong number, LOL. 
I said "so, what was this thing, anyways?" She told me. I said, "well, sorry..I couldn't hang out there all day". Hung up with her, turned to the lady in the booth, and paid for the bee  
I'll give it to her Sunday :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm happy to say that this mother's day it will be just me and my girls!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Mother's Day happens to by Rocky's first birthday. We'll celebrate together. 
My Mom is in Savannah Georgia, so I won't get to see her. We'll have lunch with hubby's Mom and then off to a dog park in Seattle. I love that my kids know a perfect day will include playing with the pups.

Hope you, and every Mom on the forum has a wonderful day!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's me and my Mom and DH at home, so the "kids" are coming over and they will barbecue. They do the same thing for birthdays. They do all the preparing, cooking and clean up. The birthday person, or Mom in this case, gets to just eat and enjoy the day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maureen - what do you think "I" will be doing on Mother's day???


Take a guess!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are going over to my sister's house and the guys are preparing the meal. Should be fun. I will spend the evening with my girls and love on them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie's gonna be recuperating from the playdate and posting all the pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DING DING DINGMichele wins the prize. AT least I hope that is what I will be doing!! Sometimes I let guilt take over!! My Mom will be a little upset if I dont visit, but I dont want to leave my house!! And thankfully DH has his mother out for dinner tonight for Mothers Day - so my obligation there is over!!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll be going to dinner with my husband and my younger(26 years old) daughter Jess. My older daughter lives in Arizona, so I won't be seeing her for Mother's Day. She is however, coming in for a visit during the first week of June, so I don't have to wait too long to see her

One of my favorite things to do on Mother's Day is to go to the nursery, run up a big bill, and come home and plant everything! That's what I call a great day:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Maureen - what do you think "I" will be doing on Mother's day???
> 
> Take a guess!!


I'm thinkin', if you're the smart cookie I think you are, that you're gonna' be finishing all those Mojitas...

oh, WAIT....sorry...there will be NO Mojitos LEFT!! ound:ound:

Gabe, take your woman and drop her off at the Day Spa: manicure, pedicure, massage, and aromatherapy...:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I will be celebrating Mothers day with my mom, who is 73 this year and my daughter 24 yrs, at a Mother's day brunch with other family members. My mom, my daughter and good food, now that is a good Mother's day to me.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm going to be sleeping off the Mojitos on Laurie's family room floor.

My son just got home from school - I turned down the brunch out thing to stay at home with family - 

Besides, when I finally get home from Laurie's I'm going to be grooming three babies.

Arlene


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, Laurie, you will deserve to do whatever you want on Mom's Day..... hosting a playdate with 25 Havs and their humans, auctions, fostering. I hope you have a terrific Mother's Day.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jan D said:


> One of my favorite things to do on Mother's Day is to go to the nursery, run up a big bill, and come home and plant everything! That's what I call a great day:biggrin1:


Jan, you need to come visit!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Moko said:


> How are you guys celebrating Mothers Day this year?


Well you caught me off guard. I don't know! We've been spending a lot of time on the beach lately so maybe that. I guess I'll find out


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be spending the day with my mom and dad, sister and our kids. Hopefully, it will just be a nice, relaxing day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> One of my favorite things to do on Mother's Day is to go to the nursery, run up a big bill, and come home and plant everything!


Jan, that's EXACTLY what DH and I will be doing. In fact, we are going to the nursery this afternoon and picking out a ton of plants. We'll be planting all weekend. I love planting. It's weeding I hate.

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan I too will be buying plants for the garden with my mom, it's our annual way to celebrate. We buy annuals only to put into pots, as my husband is in charge of the perennials because those are too much pressure for me. Mom helps me pick out some fun ones and we go over to my house and make pots together.

This year they are hosting a garden brunch for mothers so we will eat and buy plants all at the same lovely farm!

I always tell my husband that the best gift for me from my two young kids is a few hours of "kid free" time so that I can be an adult with my own mother! How selfish is that?!

Later in the day I will spend time with my DH, the kids, and my MIL having a "treasure" hunt around my in-laws yard.

Of course this year, I will include my lovely baby girl Posh in all of the Mum's day festivities!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have NO idea what we are doing. no plans, so far.

I DID get my present already, and I love it! I was expecting a camera but got something else I have been lusting after instead..a Babylock Evolve Serger/Coverstitch machine  :whoo:

As for MDay? Well, my oldest daughter is out of town visiting MY mother, and my boys won't be home from their dad's til' Sunday afternoon. Who knows? The guys will probably want to take me to Hooters or something! ound: hahahaha!

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara, are you saying that Hooters wouldn't be your first choice? Guess you'll need to leave some big clues to make sure you go where YOU want.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, this will be a tough Mothers Day this year as my Mom passed away last fall at 86 years. Every time I see a commercial for Mother's Day cards on TV I get a little weepy. But I do have my furbaby Lola so I guess I am "Mom" for the first time. We are going to have a play date with a friend's Hav over in Alameda, CA. We'll have a fun day for sure.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Kara, are you saying that Hooters wouldn't be your first choice? Guess you'll need to leave some big clues to make sure you go where YOU want.


LOL ound:

I just guessed HOOTERS since it'll be just ME and the 3 boys, and the testoterone will outnumber the estrogen. haha.

Actually, I DID drop a hint of what I want to eat. My husband makes this grilled mahi mah and Pineapple salsa that I LOVE so much (especially the pineapple salsa) But its really labor intensive to make. He gave me the 'look', but I think he'll do it.

Honestly, I'd rather have a great home cooked meal than go fight the crowds...just so long as I don't have to do the dishes! hehe

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My DH says to me, "what are we doing for Mother's Day?"...LOL! OK, so in his defense, my mother is still living and I need to plan something with her and he always reminds me that I am not his mother, so he doesn't need to do anything for Mother's Day! I guess it doesn't count that I AM the mother of HIS children!! 

Anyway, my sister and I usually spend the day planting my mother's flowers for her. It's supposed to be really nasty here tomorrow, so I think we'll plant today. I will go to church with my mom and then we will probably get together at one of our houses for a cook out, but the women will have to do everything except the grilling of the meat! My daughter is in Ohio...won't see her until June. My son will be working, and I may hear from my four step children and I may not! Next weekend, I will taking my mother to my brothers in KS so I'm sure I'll get all of the quality time I can handle with her then!!!

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GREAT WOMEN ON THE FORUM!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Oh, this will be a tough Mothers Day this year as my Mom passed away last fall at 86 years. Every time I see a commercial for Mother's Day cards on TV I get a little weepy. But I do have my furbaby Lola so I guess I am "Mom" for the first time. We are going to have a play date with a friend's Hav over in Alameda, CA. We'll have a fun day for sure.


:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Anne, I hope you remember all the good times with your mother and enjoy your day.

I'm not sure what I'll be doing for Mother's Day here...my husband and son are off camping this weekend with the Scouts. They'll be coming home Sunday tired with plenty of dirty laundry for mom. :suspicious:

I think I'll pretend that today is Mother's Day and take myself to a movie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My mom will be 84 on mothers day. It happens every 7 years. (ironically when my dad was alive his birthday would fall on Fathers Day on the same 7th year) Me, my brothers and sisters, nieces and nephews will be going to her house to celebrate. 

She specifically said she wanted "Blink" and said what is Blink? and she said "you know Blink, blink, jewels, a big smokey topaz ring" ahhh I said "Bling!" 

So Bling it is, and all her family, lunch out and a yummy cake.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

_*She specifically said she wanted "Blink" and said what is Blink? and she said "you know Blink, blink, jewels, a big smokey topaz ring" ahhh I said "Bling!" *_

OMG Missy -- that is hysterical. All Mothers want Blink! I think, now that you mention it, Lola may be buying her mom some Blink.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Anne,

The first everything is hard when you lose your mother. I remember every one of mine. Probably the hardest for me was walking through the supermarket, expecting to see her around every bend. I agree, hold on to all the wonderful memories and wish her a happy mother's day. I'm sure she'll get your message.

Wishing you all a warm, loving day with the people you care about most. For me, I'm not sure. My son hasn't filled me in yet.  His wife will be beginning a week long trip in the morning and his MIL is in Italy, so whatever we do will include the two kids. That works for me. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My furkids were so on top of it that they gave me my card this morning  Belle said she had to pay for it personally since Dasher hasn't earned any allowance yet and Dora spent hers on cookies! But DH is traveling so I have a day with my furkids but I sent out musical cards this year- I couldn't resist some of the funny ones!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hanging out with my three sons and two girls!!! Pebble is my Mother's Day Present and a very dear one at that too! My girls are doing so well together ~ it is so fun to sit and just watch!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are a couple pics from my hike this morning. We climbed about 1.5 miles above out town. I hope I am not too sore tomorrow. My "boys" are planning dinner now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl those views are great! Happy Mother's Day


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

_HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL YOU WONDERFUL MOMS OUT THERE_ :biggrin1:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a weekend celebration for me. On Saturday my sister comes in from Traverse City (3 hour drive) and spends the day with my Mom and I. We go out to eat and go shopping where ever Mom wants to go. Then we end up at my house for dessert, coffee and conversation. 
On Sunday, my husband goes up north to visit his Mom and I stay home and wait for my 3 boys to come over. We have lunch and visit, it's just a kicked back day. My step daughters call me cause they live to faraway to come over.
My Mother is 86 and in failing health so we treasure our times together.

*I hope all Moms had a GREAT DAY!*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Mother's Day!

My hubby took our boys to see a 2+ hour movie, and I took a long nap.

I woke up to Scout walking on my chest 

I'm angling for take out for dinner too.

It is certainly a good Mother's Day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We had a quiet but fun filled afternoon at my son's house while he played Mr. Mom. My DIL is out of town on business and I suffered through the day with these three. And the last shot was just to test my camera on a plate of fruit. Indulge me, I'm addicted.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Geri those are great photos!!!*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I still don't know what the hell I'm doing.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Geri--I know what you are doing--you are taking awesome pictures and sharing them with us. Your Mother's Day sounds splendid.

My hubby and youngest son have banished me the computer room with a glass of Chardonay while they slave over dinner. what torture!!

Happy Mother's Day to all. I am envious of those who still have Mother's to share the day with.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Geri--I know what you are doing--you are taking awesome pictures and sharing them with us. Your Mother's Day sounds splendid.
> 
> My hubby and youngest son have banished me the computer room with a glass of Chardonay while they slave over dinner. what torture!!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all. I am envious of those who still have Mother's to share the day with.


Me too Cheryl. I'd give a lot to share one more day with my wonderful mother. For those who still have theirs, treasure the time you have together.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mother's Day*

Well I slept in! Got loads of doggy kisses and kitty purrs...only to have my daughter jump on me to wish my Mommy's Day greetings.

We went to pick up my mom and went to visit a Labyrinth at a beautiful church in Palos Verdes near the ocean. Then we went to Pt. Vicente Lighthouse to see the new Whale Watching museum. Then I ate some nachos at Taco Bell...my favorite snack.

Now I am home writing silly poems while my daughter and husband are still at my moms watching cable tv.

I'm home with my sweet kids, Riki and Daisy!

Linda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, love the pics!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Happy Mother's Day Heather!*

I hope this comes out the way I wanted...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the dishwasher pic! I recieved crab legs for dinner tonight and mine were doing some rare begging at the table. Although they did not succeed at the table, they were there to help with the dishes!:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mother's Day labyrinth*

This was really fun to do today. Helped me center and calm myself down.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, my newly pregnant daughter wanted fried chicken, so my Mom made fried chicken. She also mentioned that she wanted fried chicken to my DIL. So, we had plenty of fried chicken. :biggrin1: We also had some terrific marinated pork chops that my son made. The dogs had a great time too. We had a great day. Hope you all did, too!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Fried chicken sounds great. Just a plane ride away. 

BTW Eastcoasters, Hubby and I will be visiting our oldest sone in NYC next weekend. Sorry, youngest son is babysitting the dogs at home.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

wannabe said:


> I hope this comes out the way I wanted...


 Sharon,
Thank you so much, think, no I know this is the one of the best mother's day gift. It brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for being Cash's family:biggrin1:
I hope you don't mind that I put it into a collage


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Mothers day everyone! 

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Seems like at my house it is Kid day and Havanese Day everyday!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather,

I like the collage. Just another thing you'll have to show me how to do!:biggrin1:

Sharon


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyone had such great days  Oh..the labrynth looks sooo neat! Where is that?

Well.....Here's my day:

Woke up at 7am, cleaned the kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher, started a load of laundry..

Went to the grocery store, spent $270 on groceries, came home..brought it ALL in the house, unloaded it, made lunch, cleaned up..did dishes, did more laundry! lol

Went to pick up my son's girlfriend, ordered take out, sent husband to go get it, ate..did some sewing and read a book for a few hours and went to bed.

Fun fun, fun, ehh? lol

I asked my husband where the HELL was Emeril cooking my breakfast??!?! haha.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My nephew fried up 2 lbs of morel mushrooms for our appetizers.....now that's some good eating....hmmmm!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I woke up to a card in the bathroom for me then a gift from each of my girls. They were too cute..plus a singing card from them as well. I also got a little massage from Miss Jillee. When I get out of the shower she always licks the water off of me...too cute. Then we went over to my sister's house with the rest of my family. My twin nephews got me a coursage and a gift as well. My mom got a starbucks card and some of my face lotion that I love. It was a great day. I took Betzie with me and had her all dressed up. They have pictures that I will post. I hope all the Mother's enjoyed there day. Kara you and Gucci can come over next time and we will pamper you!!!!!


----------

